# **** Bug Bit ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Cut a few hundred feet of bug bit Ponderosa Pine today. A few of these book matched boards are go'in for table tops. This timber came out of a NRCS stand up by Cripple Creek Colorado. Lots of stain, grain and knots.

By the way--- the old woman that owns the ranch gave me a ticket to kill toothy critters on her ranch.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some beautiful blue staining on that, great score.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

You sure do have some nice wood......


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking wood !!


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm pretty dang jealous, I'm getting ready to start building a new dining room table for the wife and I that would be a unique look for sure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those are really nice Dave, you scored double with the toothy critter permission.

I believe your reason for posting this was to see how many would tell you that you have "nice wood"....I'm on to you ! !

I wish I was closer to snag some of that


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Beautiful wood, I'd love to see the table when it's done.


----------



## kuntryboy (Aug 8, 2016)

Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

it would also make some great looking fireplace mantels !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You'll have to wait a bit Wayne--- these boards wont be ready to build with till springtime. Heck--- I'm still working on the White Spruce coffee table.

I usually have a good idea of what is gonna be inside a tree when I pick it, but a fella doesn't really know for sure till ya lay it open--- this log was a special treat when I pulled the first slab.

Welcome to Predatortalk. kuntryboy.

awprint:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That's my way of think'in too Ed--- I kept the center of the log 3"T by 16"W with a live edge for a bar top or mantel. I have another 8' log from the same tree on the deck. Think I'll wait and do some think'in about what I want to do with it before I lay it open.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Very cool! Sure won't need any stain.


----------

